# Questions about renting



## Dabhaidh (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi folks,
I am finding it tough to organize a way of getting to Spain where I want to live.
If I just sold my house and moved to the Malaga region would it be relatively easy to find a place to rent or would it be a bureaucratic nightmare? 
Also, how many months rent is required for the deposit and letting agents fees.
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Conas tá tú Dabhaidh? If you are not looking for employment Spain is your oyster. But, if you are looking for work, you would want all the luck going to make the transition successful. Remember unemployment is currently running at 37% in Andalucía. It is not a bureaucratic nightmare to move anywhere in Spain. Be prepared to pay €500 + electricity costs each month. 

If you are retired enjoy the better weather and the longer sunshine.


----------



## Dabhaidh (Feb 14, 2014)

*Renting*

Tha gu mah, Leper, sibh fein? (Scottish Gaelic).
Thanks for your helpful comments. Much appreciated. Fortunately I will be retired and not looking for work.
Dabhaidh


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Please take a look at our FAQ section where most of your questions and concerns will/may be answered.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Not certain where the €500 per month electricity costs come from??? My parents pay around €80 a month, outlaws pay around €110 a month, friends pay between €100 and €150 a month and we are clear winners around here with around €225 a month.


----------



## Dabhaidh (Feb 14, 2014)

Thank you Snikpoh. Will do.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

thrax said:


> Not certain where the €500 per month electricity costs come from??? My parents pay around €80 a month, outlaws pay around €110 a month, friends pay between €100 and €150 a month and we are clear winners around here with around €225 a month.


As I read it, it was €500 per month (rent) plus electricity costs.

Anyway, I contend that I am the winner because my electricity bills are €50 per month. They've only been that much since Endesa fitted a new smart meter last year, they used to be less.


----------



## Dabhaidh (Feb 14, 2014)

I agree Lynn R. The 500 Euros will apply to the rent plus electricity costs. Put it this way, if it costs 500 a month for electricity I'll stay where I am.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Leper said:


> Conas tá tú Dabhaidh? If you are not looking for employment Spain is your oyster. But, if you are looking for work, you would want all the luck going to make the transition successful. Remember unemployment is currently running at 37% in Andalucía. It is not a bureaucratic nightmare to move anywhere in Spain. Be prepared to pay €500 + electricity costs each month.
> 
> If you are retired enjoy the better weather and the longer sunshine.


Sorry for misleading everybody of course the above should read Be prepared to pay €500 in Rental + cost of electricity.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

HEre I was wondering where you lived to pay 500 euros monthly only on electricity!


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Lolito said:


> HEre I was wondering where you lived to pay 500 euros monthly only on electricity!


Hi Lolito,

Please look at my post immediately before yours where I corrected my earlier post.

So, stop wondering and read, I'm sure you'll be enlightened.

Regards
Lep


----------

